# Bildergalerie ohne PHP und Datenbank



## egreis (26. August 2004)

Hallo,

kennt von euch jemand eine Bildergalerie, die man ohne PHP und Datenbank betreiben kann, oder wo man eine umsonst benützen kann?

Dachte mir, dass es doch irgendwie möglich sein müsste, mit html einen Ordner auszulesen, und die Bilder dann in einer Galerie darzustellen.

Danke schon mal...


----------



## Leola13 (26. August 2004)

Hai,

Jalbum  kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## egreis (26. August 2004)

TAUSEND DANK!

habs eben runtergeladen und es scheint ja wirklich richtig gut zu funktionieren!

jetzt muss ichs noch mal auf den server hochladen!

danke...


----------



## Taunusborusse (19. März 2005)

Hi Habe mir auch JAlbum runtergeladen und finde das programm nicht schlecht.

Folgender Fehler Passiert aber. Lade ich die Bilder hoch überschreibt er meine Index2 seite und das soll nicht passieren, da index2 meine Hauptseite darstelt. wie oder was kann ich anders machen


----------



## Consti (20. März 2005)

Gaaanz einfach:

Starte deinen FTP Client und Connecte zu deinem Webspace / -server.
Nun erstellst du einen neuen Ordner (oft übers Kontextmenü möglich) und nennst ihn zb. "fotos_20050319"

Nun kopierst du die ganzen Dateien, die JALBUM erstellt hat, in dieses Verzeichnis hinein und fertig ists.
Nun musst du nur noch die Bilderseite korrekt verlinken (und zwar relativ).
Wenn die index.html im Root liegt, dann machst du das so:

<a href="fotos_20050319/index.html" target="_self">Fotos vom 19.03.2005</a>

So gehts ganz einfach.
Aber finds schon ein wenig komisch, dass du das noch nicht wusstest und du alle ins Root kopierst. Muss doch dann richtig unübersichtlich dort sein oder?
Ohne Ordner und dergleichen?

Hoffe konnte Helfen!


----------

